# Columbus, OH Player looking for group



## Meeki (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello,
    I am looking for a group of people to play 3.5 E D&D with.  I have alot of experience with the game and would be looking for a group that is experienced (ie knows most of the rules and understands game balance).  Any sort of style of DM'ing is alright with me as long as I have fun.  Preferably a group near OSU's campus would work best for me since I am going to grad school there this fall.  Please contact me at doza.3@osu.edu.  Thanks


----------

